# recommended router brands?



## AlMack (Feb 17, 2014)

I currently have 1.75HP Milwaukee variable speed router installed in my homemade router table. I would like to replace the current router and replace it with a fixed base router. There is nothing wrong with the current setup, however, it gets tiresome to remove the router from the table for use outside of the table etc. Are there any brands/models that are recommended? I do some paneled doors which require maybe more hp than 1.75hp. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

I just got the Triton 3.25 because of all the good reviews & was on sale for $199. It is not a fixed base but you can do above table adjustments without a lift, it's built in.


----------



## AlMack (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks, where did you buy it? If you have used it, are you satisfied that the unit keep the depth without creep? thanks


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Al,

All of the big name brands do a pretty good job. I think if you shop for one based on how it feels in your hand you will be doing OK. 

Bob J will probably be the best to talk to comparison wise and bang for the buck, since he owns pretty much one of every router ever manufactured.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Al, your choice in a new router to be dedicated in your table will depend on how you like to work. I urge you to put dust collection at the top of your requirement list. The Triton TRA-001 that Don suggested is a very good choice for the money. This router allows you to adjust the height and change bits above the table. If you are more comfortable popping your router out of the table to change bits then any of the combo kit routers will do a good job. Most of these are in the 2-1/4 hp range and will handle large bits for the typical home woodworker. The Milwaukee 5625-20 is a real power house with it's 3.5 hp motor and was very popular with local forum members during our big router testing. I suggest you get your hands on any router you are considering buying to try the controls for yourself. While they all do basically the same things they go about it in different ways. Only you can decide which is the right choice for you. My personal favorite router is still the Bosch 1617.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Lots of info out there on the triton. I own two and it is what I have in my table. I have two craftsman, Milwaukee, hitachi... the triton formthe table though.

Check youtube for Trton Table Router and I bet you get enough info to decide. Major plus is above table bit changes without needing a $300 lift. Oh there customer service in US is through Kreg and they Rawk


----------



## Martini (Feb 22, 2014)

I have been using Bosch routers and table for years and have had great luck with them.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Martini said:


> I have been using Bosch routers and table for years and have had great luck with them.


yup and out work/last the competition...
'nuff said...


----------



## papercut (May 13, 2009)

I really like Makita routers because I have found them to be very quiet. I believe all the Makita tools are engineered for low Db. Plus they are super high quality.


----------



## Graham O (Jun 11, 2014)

*Oddly enough*

I worked at an indy tool store in the 80's and a makita rep told me that they intentionally made their tools louder because people thought they were more powerful

Graham O


----------

